# buddy biscuits??



## fuzz (Apr 13, 2009)

hi all,

i was reading through some post and it seemed like a lot of people were suggesting buddy biscuits for their little ones. i went to petsmart and the lady said that buddy biscuits was discontinued or recalled (i cant remember which one) because they had peanut butter (i think that was the reason). whats another good tasting, healthy treat? i've also read that plain cheerios will do the trick. 

Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (fuzz @ Apr 17 2009, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764045


> hi all,
> 
> i was reading through some post and it seemed like a lot of people were suggesting buddy biscuits for their little ones. i went to petsmart and the lady said that buddy biscuits was discontinued or recalled (i cant remember which one) because they had peanut butter (i think that was the reason). whats another good tasting, healthy treat? i've also read that plain cheerios will do the trick.
> 
> Thanks[/B]


I don't think Petsmart ever carried Buddy Biscuits. The salesperson was full of it!

Here is their website with a store locator:

http://www.cloudstar.com//5DD044CB6F46442E...FD7B43EEA4D407A


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

If you're looking for Buddy Buscuits here you go - JB Pet Supply - this is the link right to the page.

http://www.jbpet.com/dog-biscuits.html If any of them were recalled they wouldn't be selling them. 

OR go directly to the company - Cloud Star

http://admin.webstorepackage.com/cloudstar/VirtualWeb/default.asp?ie_key=501FA99D3AA1429691B739F551E5F9FB


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

www.petfooddirect.com has them too!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Petsmart does not sell any good treats, other than maybe 1 or 2. Petsmart has never sold Buddy Biscuits that I'm aware of. That salesperson doesn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## fuzz (Apr 13, 2009)

i new you guys would help me out!!! thank you!!! :SM Rocks!:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I've never bought buddy bisquits from Petsmart and I have never seen them there. I have purchased them directly from the company but most recently from a SM member's site which I linked below. I'm not sure if others sell them I just know Andrea does because I got them from her.

http://www.thepeachypooch.com/


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I sell them and can safely say they were not recalled. I'm about to open a new pack of peanut butter for Bella and have no hesitation whatsoever in giving them to her.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes and they send a disclosure telling us retailers that they were not affected by the recall to hand out if necessary to the customers. She probably wanted to make a sale.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I did find Buddy Biscuits at my local Petco. I was shocked! Mine like the soft ones and they will do just about anything to get them.


----------

